# NEW BABYS ON THE WAY BUCKS AND DOES



## mememouse (Sep 19, 2010)

my doe is pregnant and she is argent agooty and the buck whant went with her was a red he is lovely they are both so frendy so we think the babys will be jus as sweet x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

caps again in the title are you even reading replys? its against forum rules to use caps in titles also this is mice for sale not, current litters so your posting in the wrong place.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

mememouse said:


> my doe is pregnant and she is argent agooty and the buck whant went with her was a red he is lovely they are both so frendy so we think the babys will be jus as sweet x


It's just argente  you don't put the agouti bit in.
I've put my red doe in with my argente astrex buck, hoping to get nice big show outcross babies from them!

Also, could you please write an introduction before you make anymore posts, thank you.


----------

